# Good shorts like Fumic's but not too $$$



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

What are some good not expensive shorts like what Manuel Fumic wears:









And ones with pockets too. I got some cheap baggy shorts off of pricepoint but they are wayyyyyy too baggy (really baggy). I usually wear cycling shorts under my regular shorts, the regular shorts can be a lil too baggy at times plus they absorb sweat etc. It would be nice to have something like Fumic's as it's not too baggy and deals with sweat/rain better.


----------



## captsensible (Aug 25, 2014)

What kind does Fumic wear?

I don't know your price point, but Endura makes quality baggies in a variety of different weights. The Humvee are light, and the Singletrack II are a little heavier. I have both and think they are great.

Endura - Products

Not sure what you are thinking price wise tho.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I like the Endura stuff... I have one of their wind/rain shell jackets and some tights. 

I'm mostly looking for 'great deal' type shorts instead of shelling like 80 out for one pair etc or whatever... if anyone knows of any.


----------



## Frantic (Apr 24, 2014)

I second the Endura Singletrack II..It seems like the one in the picture. I have it and I am very satisfied with it. Lots of pockets space(back-front), thin material in croch area and cordura elsewhere..dries quickly
Very nice fit with adjustments.. I dont like tights and this is baggy enough for my tastes.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

TLD/Troy Lee Designs has completely renovated their ACE line, to be more XC race specific. For 2014 the ACE short was all new, and a new slim/athletic fit, with laser cut vent holes, lightweight fabric and includes a premium chamois/liner short that is removable. Troy Lee Designs® | Ace Short
Russell Finsterwald of SRAM/TLD racing chooses these when he is not wearing Lycra.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm back on the hunt for shorts now that we have finally exited winter. I scored some awesome winter pants for 36 dollars on amazon, why the hell can't I find some awesome shorts for the same kinda money?? Something not ultra baggy, good pockets, and water repellent...and NOT cotton.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Some options:

http://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Manag...id=1428284407&sr=1-32&keywords=cycling+shorts

http://www.amazon.com/Fox-Racing-Hy...id=1428284010&sr=1-14&keywords=cycling+shorts


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I ended up buying these earlier in the week:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012BRUHC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I tried them on yesterday but didn't ride. I think they will work great, light, comfy, plenty of movement, and nice.


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

I like buying liners and wearing lightweight hiking shorts over them. Seems like a more versatile set up for me. Brands like Patagonia, OR, Kuhl, and some of the REI branded items work double duty since I do a lot of backpacking and camping with them also. They generally have pocket layouts that make sense and are constructed of performance oriented fabrics with a fit that encourages leg activity.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

I find most MTB short too much like Moto pants covered in too many logos, too long, too baggy, and with poorly placed pockets.

I did a recent post on less technical shorts. I got several responses recommending Endura shorts. Personally they look meh. More of the same.

I ended up getting another pair of the lightweight shorts from Swrve. Swrve is a small shop in LA (Eagle Rock specifically) making great cycling clothes. They fit great for me and don't look all techy. They look like normal shorts but are cut for riding a bike. Perfect for me they trimmed the 11" shorts to 10" at no charge. Considering the cost of most shorts the $80 price tag is great and you support a cool shop.

http://swrve.myshopify.com/products/lightweight-wwr-shorts?variant=677700333

Bonus their Black Label shorts are made in their LA factory.


----------



## Van G (Apr 7, 2006)

In the market as well but need something on the very baggy side so not tight on quads (queue jokes).

Currently wearing UA compression shirt under old school quicksilver thin cargo. 

Any brands/models out thereI should consider? Buying online through Nashbar or Amazon. 


Cheers,

Van G


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

zep - checked steepandcheap? 

I got a pair of Fox Ranger for $30 and last year a pair of TLD Ace for $60, both with detachable liners.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

zephxiii said:


> I ended up buying these earlier in the week:
> 
> IZOD Men's Flat Front Basic Golf Cargo Short, Black, 34 at Amazon Men?s Clothing store:
> 
> I tried them on yesterday but didn't ride. I think they will work great, light, comfy, plenty of movement, and nice.


So I've gotten multiple rides and an XC race done in these shorts. They offer plenty of movement but aren't too baggy or too tight. The material feels nice and isn't too hot (combined with chamois tights) and seems to be pretty resistant to getting dirty. They also look the part while mtbing. My only gripe is that the front pockets are deeper than I like but I might get around to sewing them shorter.

I'd say for 25 bux on Prime they are a good deal.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I dunno, I've just taken the RK everywhere... Lots of pavement, gravel races, and trail. Good universal tire that rolls fast. 

Equivalents would be Fast Track, SB8, Racing Ralph...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

Do the Endura's come with padded liners? I like their shorts I just can't find any mention of padded liners in their product description.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Just gonna chime in on those cheap golf shorts. Two XC races down and quite a bit of miles, they are great. 

Yesterday I ended up in a full on downpour where my shoes unfortunately are completely soaked in water. However, these shorts were very resistant to absorbing water. I was rather impressed. 

Also they have the perfect amount of bagginess. Haven't had any issues with them catching the nose of my saddle. 

I just ordered a 2nd pair.


----------

